# [May 2011] Concierge Realty



## ilene13 (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever dealt with Concierge Realty in Orlando?  Michelle Donato contacted me to see if I wanted to sell my platinum Surfwatch week?  She claims she can sell it for a net of $22,000 -25,000 within 90days.  It seems to good to be true.  Please let me know if you have heard of her.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2011)

There is a simple rule of thumb for dealing with timeshare business offers:

*Any company that charges you a large upfront fee of any kind to sell or rent your timeshare, or to get your money back from another company, is going to scam you - period.*

They make their money with the upfront fee and then they make no attempt to sell/rent your timeshare, or to get your money back.

Legitimate businesses charge a commission after the service, but the scammers all ask for a large upfront payment. 

NOTE - Companies are now promising that there is no "upfront fee" and then once they have you hooked - they come up with a fee - but they call it something else.  Don't be fooled - a fee, is a fee, is a fee - no matter WHAT they call it!

*Here are some warnings signs with these kinds of companies:
*
1) Did you get an unsolicited sales call or mailing or email from them?

2) Do they say that they already have a renter/buyer for your timeshare? (Or an established market like people attending conventions.)

3)  Do they claim that they can get your money back from another scammer?

4) Do they want you to pay hundreds/thousands of dollars for a title search, or transfer fees, or taxes, or a closing fee, or appraisal, or ANY large fee, UPFRONT?

5) Are they offering to rent/sell it for far more than the market value?

6) Do they want you to pay a large up front fee that supposedly you will get back?

7) Do they want your credit card number over the phone?​
*If you answer yes to any of these questions, then this is the usual scenario:
*
Once you pay the fee and receive the contract, you discover that the company has only promised to *advertise*  your resort, not to rent/sell it, and they don't mention having a renter/buyer in the contract. 

Then, you won't hear anything from them for a long time, and when you contact them, they will tell you that the renter/buyer backed out, but they will advertise your timeshare on their over-priced website. 

Finally, when you try to get your money back, they will point out that you signed a contract, and it's only for advertising. 

When you try to challenge it with your credit card company, they will tell you that you only had 60 days to dispute the charge, and that it's too late to do anything.​
This is a bitter pill to swallow, but right now, most timeshares are selling for 0-20% of the original retail price.  It's not a good time to sell a timeshare.

*To see what your timeshare is really worth on the current resale market:*

1)  Register with ebay
2)  Sign in
3)  Search for your resort by exact name
4)  From the menu on the left find the "Buying Formats" heading and click "choose more"
5)  On the next page click "completed listings"
6)  The next page will show you current selling prices
(Be sure you look at the completed listings - those are actually SELLING prices - you will find asking prices all over the place, but what really counts is what they actually sold for.)​
(Be sure you look at the completed listings - those are actually SELLING prices - you will find asking prices all over the place, but what really counts is what they actually sold for.)


----------



## ilene13 (May 25, 2011)

She asked for no money and said that the buyer would pay commission and fees!  All she asked me for was a phone number to reach me with an offer!


----------



## KathyPet (May 25, 2011)

I would exercise extreme caution.  Have you checked their rating with the Better Business Bureau in the city they are located in?    
THye may not ask for any money right now but then call you and tell you that they have a buyer and you need to put money in for a title search or closing costs before the contract can be finalized.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> She asked for no money and said that the buyer would pay commission and fees!  All she asked me for was a phone number to reach me with an offer!



Of course she didn't ask you for money upfront - but read my entire post above - they wait until they have you hooked and then they come up with a bogus fee:  title search, transfer fees, taxes, closing fee, escrow fee, appraisal, guarantee of commission, refundable document fee - those are just a few that I've heard of - ALL BOGUS!

Why do people pay it?  Because they think a miracle is going to happen and they are going to get $25,000 for a timeshare that is selling for $1 on ebay.  After all, what's a few hundred to risk when you are going to get paid $25,000?

If it's too good to be true - it's not true, and you are going to get ripped off!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 25, 2011)

Interesting...   I bought my Grande Ocean from another TUG'r through Michelle Donato when she was with Timeshare Resales USA GMAC Real Estate.

Here is her LinkedIn page, and she has some Grande Ocean's listed at myresortnetwork.com here.

I currently don't see any Surfwatch units listed by her here.

Interesting thread indeed...


Added:

And when I closed, paperwork & escrow was handled by:

Daniel P. Zwerner, Attorney at Law
1000 William Hilton Parkway, Suite J-16
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928

If I recall, this attorney was originally used by the TUG'r I purchased from...


----------



## BocaBoy (May 25, 2011)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Interesting...   I bought my Grande Ocean from another TUG'r through Michelle Donato when she was with Timeshare Resales USA GMAC Real Estate.
> 
> I currently don't see any Surfwatch units listed by her.



Which may be why she wants to find a Surfwatch unit to list.  I have heard she is reputable, but I have no personal experience to back that up.


----------



## ilene13 (May 25, 2011)

You can all be rest assured I would never pay any money up front to sell anything.  Stupid I am not.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 26, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> Which may be why she wants to find a Surfwatch unit to list....


Yep. Exactly why I posted that....  I just was leaving it out there for someone else to "connect the dots"...


----------



## sfgreg (Aug 5, 2011)

*Concierge Realty*

Very good service reputable, very easy to rent with Michelle


----------



## mdonato (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow!!  Crazy I didnt even know all that was there...Those postcard companies are really damaging the market. 
Thanks for the info!  PS I like your website!! 


DeniseM said:


> There is a simple rule of thumb for dealing with timeshare business offers:
> 
> *Any company that charges you a large upfront fee of any kind to sell or rent your timeshare, or to get your money back from another company, is going to scam you - period.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jodilynnmills (Aug 17, 2011)

*concierge realty*

I personally have done business with Michelle Donato for years.  I am a Realtor who specializes in selling Marriott properties on the secondary market for ten years.  Michelle does NOT charge up front fees and she has been in the business longer than I have.  She is trustworthy and once you have done business with her you will realize she is a true professional in the industry!  She knows the market very well! Highly recommended.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Highly Suspect!*

Hard to call the cast of comments from people posting here for the first time credible.

Not an endorsement that I'd want.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 17, 2011)

Michelle is legitmate for sure.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2011)

Please note that this is a thread from May, that was brought out of mothballs by a newbie.


----------



## Davecbear (Jan 12, 2012)

*Concierge Realty, Michelle DiDonato, and TRCS*

Resubmitted below.


----------



## Davecbear (Jan 12, 2012)

*Concierge Realty, Michelle Donato, and TRCS*

Just wanted to mention my recent experience with Michelle and Concierge Realty.

Just purchased my first two timeshare weeks (resales).  TUG was a great resource.  Process took from mid-October to early January to complete which seems about par for the course.

Was concerned about dealing with any companies given the industry's reputation.

Did research on TUG for both identifying a reputable realtor and closing company.

Michelle was professional, responsive/timely in getting back to me, and followed through on commitments.  She used TRCS as the closing agency and I also found them professional and easy to deal with.  I was pleased with all involved in the transaction.

Thanks to all for their input on these forums.

    David


----------

